# Goat limping from IM injection



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello...

Last night I gave a doe a IM injection around the shoulder (Bio-mycin, 5cc). I think this is actually my first IM, although I've done lots of SQ's. She wasn't putting weight on that foot this morning. I've heard that an improperly given IM shot can cause a goat to be crippled. I assume this is just temporary? Should I be doing anything for her? How long will it last? thanks, and sorry if these are newbie questions!


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

When I give a goat BoiMycin its SQ I havent ever given it IM...Pen-g yes IM but not BioMycin...thats what my vet said to do because its thicker than pen. Does she have a lump? you might also hit a nerve I give IM shots in the hindquarters.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I give all my IM's in the rump too, there just doesn't seem to be enough muscle in the shoulder (to me) for that.. I use a 1/2 in syringe & give it half way from hip-bone to tail head and an inch off of that. 
hipX------------Xtail head
x

yea? I would do a warm pack where your injection site was and a good massage.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It just poor technique when they limp afterwards. I also do rump on bigger goats, smaller goats I use the rear leg, does due to the kid who don't have a rump get the neck. IM shots are something if you saw someone do once, or if you have every butchered a goat, you would be able to see quickly that shoulder shots, even parts of the neck...and biggy you can see and feel the two halves of the rear leg so you don't put the needle into the space between the halves, the nerve. Unless you tore something, she will be fine in a few days. 

Pick subq for all over the counter antibiotics, Goat Medicine also suggests this. Goats simply don't have the muscle mass to take on large amounts of meds IM like you give with OTC drugs, now vet scripts, which are much less drug given, yes use IM. Your next visit to the vet, have them show you how to give IM shots in the neck and rump, you need to learn several sites for series of shots. Vicki


----------



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone!


----------

